# New Mice



## fuzzymom (Nov 28, 2009)

I only got pictures of the buck and one doe. The other doe wouldn't sit still for me to take a picture and they all came out blurry.  But the buck is beautiful and I can't wait to get some babies from him. Maybe someone can tell me what these two are as far as color. The 2nd female looks just like the first only her hair is more smoothed out. And these little guys need names!

Buck









Doe#1


----------



## Bryana (Nov 30, 2009)

I love that Doe's face <3 
I don't know if it is correct or not though... just think it is adorable.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Top boy is long haired Satin Himilayan, and the gorgeous girlie looks like a long hair satin Blue.


----------



## fuzzymom (Nov 28, 2009)

What does the satin mean? I absolutely love these mice. They are regular pet store mice. I actually got them from a store that specializes in reptiles and these were meant as feeders. I'm hoping I can start handling them soon (don't want to stress them out too much) so they become more comfortable with being handled. The buck, once I got him into my hand was very content to sit in my hand and check out my fingers, even cleaned himself a bit.  He's very cute. And I love the two does. The other female looks like her hair is not as long and its smoother. So would she be a blue? She's the exact same color.


----------



## Bryana (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow, those are some nice feeders! It sounds like what happened with me the other day when I found my splashed girl. There are some that are too pretty to be a snack!


----------



## fuzzymom (Nov 28, 2009)

Most of the time that store carries albinos, black marked, some agouti marked (on rare occasion) and black selfs. Mice like this are a nice find there. So without knowing their background, what might I produce with a pairing like this?


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah, definately blue! A very good find. Satin is a fur type, easier to see on pale colours, but it makes the hair very shiney and metallic looking.

Willow xx


----------



## fuzzymom (Nov 28, 2009)

I am absolutely in love with this male. The girls are pretty too though. I can't wait to see babies from these guys.


----------



## fuzzymom (Nov 28, 2009)

What will they produce? I know we can't know for sure since we don't know what their parentage is, but anyone fancy a guess?


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Technically they should produce black satins... but as you say, they could carry anything!!

Willow xx


----------



## fuzzymom (Nov 28, 2009)

And what would the genetics of the black satins be? Would they carry the gene for blue? Is satin recessive? Sorry, I should probably be asking these questions in the Genetics section.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Satin meeces were bred from animals that were subjected to radiation back in the 50's; I'm not sure who bred the satins to the state of being a stable tranmissable phenotype (phenotype=visible traits). Satin meeces are based on a recessive gene, meaning that both dam and sire must carry the trait. Since both your new beauties are satin, you will get al satin, and all long haired as well, since long hair is also recessive.

The blue doe is very, very nice looking. I'm envious as all get out. At the same time, I hope you got healthy individuals who aren't inbred. Satin meeces can suffer from a number of health problems including low fertility, problems with digesting food, and if the babies inherit too many harmful recessives, they can be very compromised health wise. I'd suggest crossing to a standard coat short hair first. Maybe you'll get lucky on this mating. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you and your mousies.

BTW, the reason the fur looks shiny is that the individual hairs are hollow, a trait satin meeces share with polar bears.


----------



## fuzzymom (Nov 28, 2009)

I know they all come from the same source. Now the two does are half the size of the buck, so I'm pretty sure the does are not on a sibling level with the male, but if the supplier has long haired satins in his colony, do you think there might be a chance of them being too related to breed?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You never know with pet store meeces. The girl you show looks like to be a lot younger than the himi boy, so she may gain size given a little time. Do you know how old the girls are? They shouldn't be bred until they are at least 12 weeks old.


----------



## fuzzymom (Nov 28, 2009)

I don't know their exact ages, but I'd estimate them to be around 8 weeks or so, so they have another month to go before I put the boy in with them. I had him in there with them at first but then I separated them. The boy is in his own 10g. I finally got a picture of the other doe. I'll upload it in a few minutes. The flash kept washing out her color so I'll post a picture with flash and one without.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The buck could be their sire, for all one can tell. Line breeding is one way to breed if you've got characteristics you want to strengthen. You'd end up with all satin long haired babies with the two you've shown. Putting two meeces together and getting a litter will also give you more information about what else they carry. Eight weeks is a little too young, although they would also be growing while carrying the litters. If they are pregnant, or may be prgnant, be sure to give them extra nourishment so they have adequate protein , etc. to support their own growth and that of any possible babies.


----------



## fuzzymom (Nov 28, 2009)

They are still around 19-20g right now. They were kept in a tub with other mice so they may have been in with males for a while. When I had the male in with them for a few days he showed no interest in breeding with them. I think they were too busy getting used to their new surroundings. I will provide them with extra food just in case though.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

If the girls were in with males at the place you got them, they could already be pregnant. Nothing you can do about it except for maybe a little extra nutritional support.


----------



## fuzzymom (Nov 28, 2009)

Well I've had them for about a week now, so I suppose we will see in about 2 weeks. Is there anything specific I could be giving them just in case they are pregnant? Any fresh foods?


----------

